# Gas installation pictures



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Residential 2 p.s.i systems. Each picture at different locations


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Did you do it hand tight? That's the equivalent to one step.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Hand tight with no sealant


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

shouldn't the vent from regulator terminate at least 10' from the pool heater ignition source


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Bayside500 said:


> shouldn't the vent from regulator terminate at least 10' from the pool heater ignition source



5", 10' is for source of ignition to on site filling ( tank) on propane,


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

plumbdrum said:


> 5", 10' is for source of ignition to on site filling ( tank) on propane,


well we had a gas company make us run vents 10' away from a pool heater and a generator one time, or they wouldn't turn on the meter.

the plumbing inspector was fine with what we did, the gas man was a prick.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's their gas so they call the shots BUT their wrong. nat gas would be 3'. It may just be the suppliers rules but not NFPA .


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Dirt legs aren't done correctly to the standards in some jurisdictions. The flow of gas has to change direction. In other words, the gas should enter from the branch on the tee, then make a 90 degree turn.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Dirt legs aren't done correctly to the standards in some jurisdictions. The flow of gas has to change direction. In other words, the gas should enter from the branch on the tee, then make a 90 degree turn.


The master plumber that my boss bought the company from taught me this my 1st month working for him about 10 years ago and i have always done it this way. To be honest i never read it in my gas code book or can remeber seeing it anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

Its neat looking work MoonApp. You are brave to post pictures of your work here. You must be in a warm location that has no freezing temps to be permitted to use a drip leg outside.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Absaroka Joe said:


> Its neat looking work MoonApp. You are brave to post pictures of your work here. You must be in a warm location that has no freezing temps to be permitted to use a drip leg outside.


He's in Wisconsin!


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Inspectors make me paint my gas pipe when it is exposed on the exterior. 

Looks clean!


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> He's in Wisconsin!


Shut off valve before drop leg, so that's the reason.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Dirt legs aren't done correctly to the standards in some jurisdictions. The flow of gas has to change direction. In other words, the gas should enter from the branch on the tee, then make a 90 degree turn.


Good to know, and I see why


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> Shut off valve before drop leg, so that's the reason.



So the gas co or yourself can guarantee that no condensation can form in the gas? The smart thing to do would be to put the valve and drip in building , regulator outside and another shutoff within 6' of your appliance. So when you shut down for the winter you could have a possible failure .then come summertime the cap or nipple is split, no thanks. Be a hero and relocate it. I would not pass that. Other than that moonie nice clean job. I'll leave the galvy alone because I know it's allowed in some regions, all the reasons to install sediment traps .


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

moonapprentice said:


> Good to know, and I see why

















We need a test tee also in the line to connect test equipment to. As well as the dirt leg, regulator and shut off valve.


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just wondering What is the tee with the short bit of pipe just after the isolation valve is?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

moz said:


> Just wondering What is the tee with the short bit of pipe just after the isolation valve is?



Sediment trap so debris does not enter controls, regulators. Only required on self starting equipment but good practice to install on all gas appliances .


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Cant have too many dirt legs i suppose lol


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

What's a pool heater? If yawl need heated water to splash in, why not take a bath?

We have one private pool here and that's owned by the local gangster. He built a house around it.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> We need a test tee also in the line to connect test equipment to. As well as the dirt leg, regulator and shut off valve.


Looks nice and I see the drip leg is how you explained to me. Not to pick apart your picture, but from my understanding, the regulator manufacture needs a certain amount of straight pipe distance after outlet of regulator. To my understanding, that is a maxitrol, which requires 10 times pipe diameter of straight pipe which looks like it is. But the part that is getting me is the total length of pipe from the regulator to the pool heater. I know each appliance and/or manufacturer has different minimum lengths of pipe after a regulator going to inlet of the unit. From my experience it is usually between 3' - 6' minimum piping depending on manufacture specs. what are your thoughts on that and compared to the picture. (Blue dope always looks nice too!)


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Good looking job. I'm sure everything works just fine!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Moon
In this image, is this an ibndoor installation? If so, since I don't see a vent line from the regulators to outside, are the regulators ventless?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

It is indoor. There are vent limiters designed on the regulator so hard pipe venting doesn't have to be installed


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

All pics ripped from DIY sites..


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> We need a test tee also in the line to connect test equipment to. As well as the dirt leg, regulator and shut off valve.


Yikes... street 90?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumber patt said:


> All pics ripped from DIY sites..



God I hope no DIYer is installing any gas system let alone. 2 PSI system


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumber patt said:


> Yikes... street 90?












I know. I've heard others here say that they can't use any street fittings. We can.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Bushings close nipples street fittings and running thread nipples are all illegal here. 2psi systems here have to be welded if inside the building also.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Bushings close nipples street fittings and running thread nipples are all illegal here. 2psi systems here have to be welded if inside the building also.


I am glad our 2 psi does not have to be welded inside we would either be out of a lot of work or would have to hire some certified welders to have on staff. I bet we do 4-5 projects a year that is 2 psi inside the building.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

No residential gas system should be over a 1/2 psi, Just my opinion


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

moonapprentice said:


> Hand tight with no sealant



It all looks good to me 


But you said it was all Hand tight, no sealant?? you a just joking right?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

wyplumber said:


> I am glad our 2 psi does not have to be welded inside we would either be out of a lot of work or would have to hire some certified welders to have on staff. I bet we do 4-5 projects a year that is 2 psi inside the building.


 yep that's why I keep my cert up to date makes it a selling point to keep me around. Lol


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> No residential gas system should be over a 1/2 psi, Just my opinion


I can understand not wanting hgh pressure within the house, but I draw the line at yard piping? I don't mind running 3"-4" poly across hell's half acre to get to the house if the meter is located at the street (more money for the plumber). But that means larger sizes inside and, unless it's welded, anything over 2-1/2" threaded is subject to leaks, regardless the skill of the installers.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Pool setup

Gas line blocking access to the electrical LB at the house

Drip leg, Illinois (not really enforced) gas should drop down from horizontal to vertical with a vertical drip leg.

Union should be outside of the device case (pool heater) after shut off.

Regulator reliefs 36" horizontally from ignition source (breakers, disconnects, pilots).

Nice looking work.

Across the river in Mo. you can run copper gas with braised joints inside or out (not me in my lifetime).


----------

